# Einfach nur DV-AVI in DVD konvertieren?



## randomize (24. September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe Videos mit Windows Movie Maker vom Camcorder in DV-AVI gecaptured. Die Dateien müssen nicht bearbeitet oder geschnitten werden, sollen nun aber auf eine DVD-5 (nur ein Video pro DVD...). Die Dateien sind grob gesagt 6 bis 18 GB groß, 0:30 bis 1:30 Stunden. Nun kann Nero offensichtlich nur bereits konvertierte Filme brennen, wo man eben schon die AUDIO_TS- und VIDEO_TS-Ordner etc. vorliegen hat.
Wie bekomme ich nun mit möglichst wenig Verlust (und möglichst wenig Aufwand...) die Dateien in 'brennbares' DVD-Format?
Obwohl das Konvertieren fürs Brennen an sich erstmal Priorität hat, wäre eine DVD-Menüstruktur dann auch nett... Es müssten nur einige wenige Kapitel definiert werden (<5).
Wie gesagt, Konvertierung wäre jetzt dennoch erstmal wichtiger.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
randomize


----------



## meta_grafix (24. September 2005)

Hi,

als kodierer setze ich z.B. den hier ein. Für das Authoring der DVD empfehle ich, weil kostengünstig und gut, den hier . Ansonsten benutze ich Encore DVD von Adobe, der hat den Mainconcept encoder schon eingebaut.
Nur eine Empfehlung, kein Opener für Glaubenskriege.

Gruß


----------

